# Wanted : Information on my 1963? Monark 26" Men's. This is not mine.



## Otis60 (Jan 1, 2017)

*Looking for information or where I can find information on a Monark bike I bought a few years ago.  I 
have been asking and looking but can not seem to locate anything but this one picture of a restored 
bike, I think? I want to know everything about it. True year, model, color, Headlight info and so on. Want to see how things are mounted.
Thanks so much!


 *


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 1, 2017)

Built by huffy.. Not sure when huffy took monark over. Perhaps google that and you can find out

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Otis60 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thank you, I will take another look.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 1, 2017)

You need to post a picture of your bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 8, 2017)

Monark was bought by Huffy in late '57. Bikes quickly became all Huffy parts, and the Monark name wasn't used much after '62, besides some stingray style bikes.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 9, 2017)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Monark was bought by Huffy in late '57. Bikes quickly became all Huffy parts, and the Monark name wasn't used much after '62, besides some stingray style bikes.




Between 1957-1960, you'll find some really odd bikes. Some Huffy's came with Monark chain guards, with the crown emblem even!

Model names and badges got swapped around too. I have a girls '66 Huffy Galaxie in my junk pile. The tank had a Monark Thunderbird design painted on it.


----------



## Otis60 (Jan 12, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Between 1957-1960, you'll find some really odd bikes. Some Huffy's came with Monark chain guards, with the crown emblem even!
> 
> Model names and badges got swapped around too. I have a girls '66 Huffy Galaxie in my junk pile. The tank had a Monark Thunderbird design painted on it.



OK Thank you. Would you know where I can find information for early 60's Monark. Need to see stenciling, paint code, anything else?


----------

